# Any chicken wound experts?



## SandStoneStable Farm

Have a 1 year old hen with a wound on the back of her neck. Not sure how she did it, but the others are pecking at her. She ate and drank this morning (small amount), but is standing off.
Lost some blood and the wound has now started to gel.
It's 30F out and I do not have a separate shelter for her, or anyone to help hold her while I investigate the wound.
SHe seems to be shivering a bit, but I was holding her, so don't know if she just wanted me to leave her alone.

Here's what I think my plan is:
Bring her in my basement bathroom tub with some hay bedding @ 60F
Peroxide the area, don't want to soak her or wet wash too much.
Apply antibiotic ointment
monitor

I have but don't know if I should use:
Tetroxy HCA 280 powder for water application of antibiotic
Duramycin 10 water soluble antibiotic
Injectable Pen G & Biomycin 200


Any other thoughts?

Thanks,
Caryn


----------



## naturalgoats

that's what we've always done.... maybe not peroxide... instead a lot of dilute iodine /saline solution to clean it out. if there are feathers in the wound you could cut them (kind of like how you trim around a goats wound) so they don't get in it... keep antibiotic on there and keep her in the warm so her body can focus on healing. bread in milk is very popular....
oh just saw you don't have anyone to help hold... if you put her upside down and hold her between your legs you might be able to get a look at it... it's a fine balance between not stressing her out too much and still making sure the wound is clean and won't get infected. 
The reason I wouldn't use peroxide is because I've heard it damages cells (just googled it and found this) "For many of us, hydrogen peroxide was one of the first things we put on a cut or a wound, but that is less recommended nowadays. The reason, according to numerous medical sites, is that there is a downside to the hydrogen peroxide as well. It also damages healthy cells that are needed for the wounds to heal and hinders them from getting to the area where the healing needs to take place. The HealthFinder publication of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services says don't use hydrogen peroxide on a wound because it interferes with healing. The U.S. Gymnastics team has followed the recommendations of researchers and uses soap and water for cleansing wounds and not hydrogen peroxide. The National Safety Council's First Aid Pocket Guide (1996) says "DO NOT use hydrogen peroxide It does not kill bacteria, and it adversely affects capillary blood flow and wound healing." The Mayo Clinic gives the same advice."

Anyway good luck!
M.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Ok good, just realized I'm out of peroxide, found a saline spray wound wash and I'll dilute some iodine too.
I can wrap her in a towel, she's fairly hand tame.
Thanks!


----------



## naturalgoats

Good 
M.


----------



## kccjer

tar....it coats the wound and keeps the others from pecking at it. We use it all the time. You don't have to separate her then either


----------



## JessaLynn

kccjer said:


> tar....it coats the wound and keeps the others from pecking at it. We use it all the time. You don't have to separate her then either


I second this but have to add I'm old school and use peroxide.I have had 3 chickens this year with injuries do to our naughty LGD chasing and playing with them and all healed fine.I give them plain yogurt and oatmeal and keep them in a cage inside the coop so they can stay with everyone but nobody bother them.If it's cold you can do a heat lamp if their in shock.Stress can be worse then the injury itself.Seperating them from the others isn't the best way because you are taking them away from their natural enviroment which creates even more stress. I don't use antibiotics because we eat the eggs and their is no withdrawl period for chickens.It stays in their system.Your better off with peroxide in my opinion.We have had no issues with infection even the most severe cases of a wing getting partially ripped off. Good luck!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Yea kinda wish I didn't separate her, but she's tucked in for the night. Not really eating much but laid an egg.
It's cold and starting to snow tonight, since I did it, I figured I'd keep her in.
They were picking at her head and with the layout of the coop and things I couldn't come up with a solution to keeping her safe and not separated. So for her at this moment I think it was the best I could do.

She has some swelling on the top and left side of her head and cheek. Did another wash and topical triple-biotic. I read that they can have aspirin, I think I'll see how the night goes.
Thanks again.


----------



## JessaLynn

You got to do what you think is best and use what you have.Now just say a prayer for her and if she is eating and drinking I say she should be just fine


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Here's my Omelet girl...
She's not eating or drinking now.
Dripping electrolytes in her beak and got some mush in her beak.
Swelling still present on her face and top of head, but less.

Outside didn't go well she hid and shivered, so she's back in the good bathroom now which has a heater. Trying to hold the room about 70-75F.


----------



## JessaLynn

Not good when they have their eyes closed :hug: Sounds like your doing all you can for her. ray:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Yea, she's not looking so great. She hasn't pooped or eaten on her own in @ 36 hours now.
She made it through another night and I think the fluids are keeping her going. Did about 3cc's every hour through the day yesterday.

She seems to have some fight in her, and actually looks at the food like she might peck it so I'm not going to cull her yet.
Her swelling is coming down and I can see bruising on the back of her scull, her wound is healing though.
We'll see how the day goes.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Omelet made it another day, drank a little water from her bowl (still syringing electrolytes) and is eating some soaked cat food out of my hand!! So far it's the only thing she'll touch, she's still showing improvement. Slow, but her bruising is looking better and she has a little more perk to her


----------



## JessaLynn

Wonderful!! If she is eating and drinking sounds hopeful


----------



## freedomstarfarm

You are caring for her great! Hope she can pull thru for you.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Thanks 
Ok so my family thinks I'm crazy working so hard on this chicken, but saving Omelet has become a mission!

She ate some scrambled egg out of the bowl on her own tonight and had a watery poo... I'm way to excited about a poo  She didn't eat a ton, but I didn't have to mush and hand feed.

The bruising and swelling has come down substantially on the back of her head and the wound has chicken flesh colored healing. Bruises are greenish and I can see some secondary small cuts - pecks I assume.

I'm really excited and surprised that she seems to be pulling through. I heard that chickens heal amazingly well, but I really thought I was going to have to euthanize her, or walk in to find a dead chicken. I know there's still a chance, but we'll see - it's been 4 days


----------



## JessaLynn

Sounds promising!


----------

